# What 6 spices or herbs or combination should I get?



## Julio (Oct 28, 2010)

I started buying spices from penzeys and I'm going over tomorrow to buy 6 or maybe 7 spices or herbs or a combination should I get?

I already have vanilla beans, coriander, smoked paprika.

I know for sure I will be getting sweet paprika and saffran.


----------



## joesfolk (Oct 28, 2010)

I would get :
thyme
bay leaves
rosemary
sage and /or poultry seasoning
Montreal steak seasoning
Old Bay Seasoning
Cinnamon
allspice 
cloves 
ginger

I know that this is more than you asked for.  The last four are primarily for baking but are also used in some savory dishes.  The Montreal and the Old Bay you may need to get in the grocery store and they have more limited uses than the other seasonings.  Hope this helps.


----------



## spork (Oct 28, 2010)

penzeys?  I suggest real New Zealand wasabi powder sold there, not that fake green horseradish stuff at supermarkets and most sushi restaurants.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 28, 2010)

Hot Paprika, if they have it


----------



## 4meandthem (Oct 28, 2010)

penzys threw in some cinnamon sticks,bay leaves and nutmeg as a freebie with both my gift boxes I received.

I am diggin their salt free blends.


----------



## merstar (Oct 28, 2010)

Fines Herbes, Herbes de Provence, Sunny Spain Seasoning (lemon pepper), Toasted Onion Powder, Garlic Powder, Tellicherry Extra Bold Peppercorns, Garam Masala, Cinnamon...


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 28, 2010)

Julio said:


> I started buying spices from penzeys and I'm going over tomorrow to buy 6 or maybe 7 spices or herbs or a combination should I get?
> 
> I already have vanilla beans, coriander, smoked paprika.
> 
> I know for sure I will be getting sweet paprika and saffran.




To me, it all depends on what you plan on cooking during the spices' lifetime.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 29, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> To me, it all depends on what you plan on cooking during the spices' lifetime.



Good point.


----------



## Julio (Oct 29, 2010)

spork said:


> *penzeys?*  I suggest real New Zealand wasabi powder sold there, not that fake green horseradish stuff at supermarkets and most sushi restaurants.



I meant that I going to the penzeys store tomorrow to buy some spices & herbs.

Thanks Everyone!

I want to buy the spices and herbs that are mostry used in recipes.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm waiting for my Penzey's catalog...I have some money set aside for that day!


----------



## spork (Oct 29, 2010)

Julio said:


> I meant that I going to the penzeys store tomorrow to buy some spices & herbs.
> 
> Thanks Everyone!
> 
> I want to buy the spices and herbs that are mostry used in recipes.



Penzeys is the best store/catalog of dried spices/herbs, mostly used in recipes or not, such as rarely sold real wasabi.  I highly recommend Penzeys, and suggest you shop it.


----------



## ChefJune (Oct 29, 2010)

Julio said:


> I started buying spices from penzeys and I'm going over tomorrow to buy 6 or maybe 7 spices or herbs or a combination should I get?
> 
> I already have vanilla beans, coriander, smoked paprika.
> 
> I know for sure I will be getting sweet paprika and saffran.


 
My go-to herb blend is dried herbes de Provence. Everyone makes theirs differently, but basically, it should contain Marjoram, Oregano, Rosemary, Thyme, Tarragon and Savory. plus lavender greens.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Oct 29, 2010)

I take it Penzey's is better than Tone's?    I suddenly feel ashamed of my spice rack   Not really... but I will definitely check out Penzey's!  My dh gives me flack all the time for the wide array of spices I have.  I think that most of them are equally important!  And since the little Tone's spices are only .77 at the store I pick a new one up about once a week.  I don't think I could pick only 6!  But here are my most frequently used:

Cinnamon
Ginger
Nutmeg
Chili Powder
Cumin
Basil
Sage
Thyme
Rosemary


----------



## sparrowgrass (Oct 29, 2010)

Try some Penzey's cinnamon, Snickerdoodle, especially to make your namesake cookies.  It is so fresh and aromatic, you will never go back.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Oct 29, 2010)

sparrowgrass said:


> Try some Penzey's cinnamon, Snickerdoodle, especially to make your namesake cookies. It is so fresh and aromatic, you will never go back.


 
I requested a catalog.  I'm excited!  Maybe I will hint around one of the gift crates for Christmas this year


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 29, 2010)

snickerdoodle said:


> I requested a catalog.  I'm excited!  Maybe I will hint around one of the gift crates for Christmas this year



Take a look at:  penzeys.com


----------



## snickerdoodle (Oct 29, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> Take a look at: penzeys.com


 
I was just there   Actually, still there... having a slow day at work today.  

To the OP, it looks like they have some packages that include some of the most commonly used spices/herbs.  It really depends on your cooking style as to which spices you'll use most.


----------



## Claire (Oct 30, 2010)

We eat a lot of salads in my house, and I'm always looking for something different.  I highly recommend their Sicilian Salad Seasoning (also good on pasta) and Creamy Peppercorn.  I had a year, a couple of years ago, when I couldn't get any good "fresh" garlic, and their various dried garlic seasonings saved my life!  Life without garlic?  Who'd want to live?


----------



## justplainbill (Oct 30, 2010)

All of the above, with special emphasis on oregano, rosemary, ground ginger, and thyme.  Juniper berries are useful in helping to save one's gin for drinking.  We have about 30 different spices that we find handy.


----------

